# Aero TT



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

New to this site as of today, but have been looking at BD and interested in getting the Mercier aero tt and was wondering if anybody out there has one? What are your opinions in it? Looking for a good inexpensive ride to log some miles on to be ready for Northstar dh'ong this summer. Also looking at the kestrel evoke sl but the price is a bit steep even at 50% off msrp.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ordered the bike on 01/21, and to my suprise it shipped out on 1/22, and delivery is scheduled for 01/28. Was not expecting to recieve it so soon, especially from an online dealer.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok after getting the bike together and dialing it in on 01/28 and making a few neighborhood laps it was ready for sat. First thing i noticed is that this bike is alot lighter than i thought it would be, and being 6'4" and 255lbs this frame is very stiff. The stock bars have quite a bit of flex and the shimano 105/ultegra group leaves something to be desired, mainly the front derailer. None of the issues are a big deal because sram group will be added and stem and bars will be the second upgrade. Highly recommend a carbon fiber seatpost for it, got one at coloradocyclist.com, fsa sl-k for $59 bucks. All in all, after a 40 mile ride i am happy with my purchase, the frame alone made it worth the money for me. Pleasently suprised


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

6'4 255 and you mention flex?  

Signed, 

Former 255'er

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought that was funny also. Can't expect too much. Its not as fun to ride as my intense m1 dh bike yet. But it will be when I get it all done.


----------

